# Part-time opening available?



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been actively searching for ANYONE who is hiring part-time with NO luck. Does anyone have any thoughts on who might be hiring? 
I am a full-time college student, 22 years old. I learn very quickly at pretty much any field! I have experience in HVAC repair/install, duct installation,some office experience (billing, customer scheduling, phone answering), customer service, resturaunt cook, kitchen management, woodworking, boating, minor equipment repair....I like to think i'mpretty much a jack of all trades. If i'm not familar with the subject, I can learn it very quick!!
Because my school schedule is only; Mon-morning, Tues and Thurs-afternoon, I am very flexible with hours!!!
Thanks ahead of time for any help!
Michael


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

pm sent


----------

